# DSDS - A german Singer Casting Show



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hello.

In Germany is at the Moment a Show called DSDS - Deutschland sucht den Superstar.Its an Spin-Off from U.K.´s POP IDOL since 2002.

In the actual Season appears an new Zealand guy named Nick Ferretti (street musician) from Mallorca,the greatest island from Balearic Islands a part of Spain.He is "discovered" fro mgerman POP TITAN Dieter Bohlen (the other Guy from MODERN TALKING).

The age-limit for the competitors is from 16-30 Years.The guy is 29.

Rate yourself:
View attachment 163038

There is an discussion that he is OLDER than 29.
And thats where it gets interesting:

If you search for him via GOOGLE there are SOME of the search results where removed.
Explanation: Some results may have been removed due to the provisions of European data protection law. 

Coincidence or has someone something to hide ?



Naaa.Its all nonsens and paranoid i think.


----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> If you search for him via GOOGLE there are SOME of the search results where removed.
> Explanation: Some results may have been removed due to the provisions of European data protection law.


If you search for anything that Google recognizes as a name, you will get the "Some results may have been removed under data protection law in Europe" notice at the bottom. Note phrasing: "may have"; doesn't mean they actually were removed, just that EU laws allow individuals to request removal of their personal information from Google search results. 

https://policies.google.com/faq?hl=en-GB&gl=uk

Try your own name out, you'll get the same message. Are you hiding something?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello.



> Are you hiding something?





Yes,my REAL age.That´s why i´m using a "fake" number im my username.


----------



## Working_Goose (Apr 8, 2019)

This Show is bullshit and 90% of it is Scripted.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

Redbunnymoon said:


> This Show is bullshit and 90% of it is Scripted.



certainly not.

https://www.google.at/search?source...2i10i30j0i22i30j33i22i29i30j33i21.59C5q5CiG-E








It´s *100 %* scripted.
and ouf course ALL is REAL.


----------

